# M Edge Booklight now in black! (more pix added)



## linda~lou (Mar 29, 2009)

I just got this from Amazon. I don't have a M-Edge cover but it works with any jacket, even Oberon. It has a shorter neck than the original white. I LOVE IT!!!!! Especially that it comes in black, looks so good with graphite K3.










http://www.amazon.com/M-Edge-e-Luminator2-booklight-eBook-reader/dp/B002YJ9MIG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1286468735&sr=8-2


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

linda~lou said:


> I just got this from Amazon. I don't have a M-Edge cover but it works with any jacket, even Oberon. It has a shorter neck than the original white. I LOVE IT!!!!! Especially that it comes in black, looks so good with graphite K3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Linda, how do you connect it to an Oberon cover? Do you have any pictures of how you do this?


----------



## Minolta91 (Oct 7, 2010)

Congrats, it looks very nice.  Does the shorter neck still allow the whole or at least majority of the screen to be illuminated?  Funny, I just ordered an M-edge cover with the light from their website but they only had the White one and no mention of the black.


----------



## linda~lou (Mar 29, 2009)

DD said:


> Linda, how do you connect it to an Oberon cover? Do you have any pictures of how you do this?


You just stick the flat end between the Kindle and the Oberon cover. The leather tabs on the Oberon hold the Kindle pretty secure so there is very little wiggle room between the cover and Kindle and the flat end of the light slips right in.

And Minolta, even with the shorter flex neck, the whole screen is illuminated, actually better than the longer neck. I am so thrilled that a light came out in black other than the mighty bright. I never did like that light, the base was just too big. The M Edge only uses 1 AAA battery so nice and light.

I also noticed that M-Edge website didn't have the black version and only stumbled across it on Amazon.


----------



## linda~lou (Mar 29, 2009)

DD, I just took some pix with my Blackberry with a Oberon cover for K1, I don't have a K3 Oberon, but you get the idea.


----------



## cbb77 (Jun 2, 2010)

Nice, I saw these as well.  It's actually made for the Sony readers but as you discovered works just fine for the K3 as well.  If you could can you snap a picture with it running down the side?  Curious if the shorter length would allow you to slip inside the Oberon case.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

linda~lou said:


> I also noticed that M-Edge website didn't have the black version and only stumbled across it on Amazon.


You can find it on the M-Edge store under the Sony stuff.  Same price as Amazon.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

linda~lou said:


> DD, I just took some pix with my Blackberry with a Oberon cover for K1, I don't have a K3 Oberon, but you get the idea.


Thank you, Linda. I might try this. I am just not happy with the way the Amazon K3 lighted cover lights the screen. I love the idea of the Amazon cover but am giving up on it after trying several and sending it back.


----------



## linda~lou (Mar 29, 2009)

I agree, DD, I have the Amazon lighted cover as well and it just wasn't bright enough nor did it cover the whole screen.  The M-Edge light is very bright and the whole screen is illuminated plus it's nice and compact and it's black!

And....you can switch out your jackets, cause like bags, who can have just one jacket!!!


----------



## cbb77 (Jun 2, 2010)

Looks nice enough that I had to get one. Happen to be on Best Buy and noticed they had them on sale in their outlet section for $9.99. Had to get it at this price!

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/M-Edge+Accessories+-+e-Luminator2+Book+Light+for+Executive%2C+Platform+and+Latitude+Jackets+-+Black/9681397.p?id=1218145947308&skuId=9681397


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

cbb77 said:


> Looks nice enough that I had to get one. Happen to be on Best Buy and noticed they had them on sale in their outlet section for $9.99. Had to get it at this price!
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/M-Edge+Accessories+-+e-Luminator2+Book+Light+for+Executive%2C+Platform+and+Latitude+Jackets+-+Black/9681397.p?id=1218145947308&skuId=9681397


AWESOME! I just ordered one. Free shipping if you're a Reward Zone member (which is free).  Granted, I don't actually NEED this, but at least I'll have a black one should I get a different cover at some point. (Maybe for a K4 someday?) LOL


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Ordered 1 also from BestBuy with free shipping. Thanks for posting link.


----------



## vlapinta (Jan 11, 2009)

Is it free shipping for all rewards members or only sliver?


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

vlapinta said:


> Is it free shipping for all rewards members or only sliver?


Hmmmmm... I don't know. I'm not sure what "level" we are. (Actually, I didn't even know there were different types of rewards members.)

Edited to add: Shipping was only $3.99 before I signed in to Best Buy.


----------



## vlapinta (Jan 11, 2009)

I only asked about level because when I sign into BB it sees my# but still charges me shipping? Just wondering why??

Vicki


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

I called CS yesterday as I was charged shipping, and she is refunding it to me after I receive the item. She said it wasn't linking properly to my card. I paid using giftcard so refund will be applied back to card 2-5 days after receiving item.


----------



## vlapinta (Jan 11, 2009)

I just spoke to CS at BB. Only premiere rewards customers get free shipping but she was very nice and waived the shipping for me. 

Vicki


----------



## flatbutton (Oct 11, 2010)

That's very sleek. The only problem I have with that is how it "juts" out. It just bothers me mentally. I need something that doesn't stick out like the built in lights or the Kandle.


----------

